# S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

What's this game about?

Is it really one of the scariest games out there?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

there's parts that are scary, but that's not really a main driving point of the game

the setting, though, is amazing in an eerie way with everything being broken down, little pockets of people with someone playing guitar around a camp fire.

two things to expect before getting the game 1) there is a lot of running around. it's a pretty big, open world game with no vehicles. 2) The aiming is horrible for the first bit of the game till you get better guns

I loved stalker though. Started the 2nd game but stopped playing it since there's so many games out


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a sci-fi game about chernobyl disaster and it's aftermath...
You know, radiation, mutants and stuff...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know if I'd call it scary in the same sense as a horror game. But it does have some of the best atmosphere I've ever experienced in a game. It was so oppressive and depressing that I didn't even want to keep playing (if that makes any sense). Not because it was scary (though fumbling through a tunnel with just the headlamp, a few bullets, and hearing creatures scurrying about _was_ pretty terrifying), but because it felt like no matter how well I played nothing was going to get better. Unlike something like Fallout, where you're saving the world a little bit at a time.

As a side note, there must be something about Russian games set in the post-nuclear holocaust. I picked up Metro 2033 on sale a few weeks ago and it comes close to Stalker for atmosphere (if nothing else).

P.S. - everyone should do themselves a favour and watch Tarkovsky's _Stalker_, that the game took some of its ideas from. It's 3 hours, it's in Russian, it's slow moving, it's a sci-fi movie with no special effects, and it's absolutely ****ing amazing. Trust me.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> P.S. - everyone should do themselves a favour and watch Tarkovsky's _Stalker_, that the game took some of its ideas from. It's 3 hours, it's in Russian, it's slow moving, it's a sci-fi movie with no special effects, and it's absolutely ****ing amazing. Trust me.


This was based on the book Roadside Picnic, by Arkady and Borys Strugatsky. I was very disappointed in what things were changed between book and movie/game. The book is very worth reading, in my opinion, best sci-fi ever written.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

By the way Shadow of Chernobyl is only the first in the series. The second was ...Clear Sky? I THINK? and the third is Call of Pripyat.

The first were buggy and unpolished, and the third so far, though I'm not very much into it, seems just right. Great game. Great depth and atmosphere, visuals too. I like.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

VagueResemblance said:


> This was based on the book Roadside Picnic, by Arkady and Borys Strugatsky. I was very disappointed in what things were changed between book and movie/game. The book is very worth reading, in my opinion, best sci-fi ever written.


I have it. Just waiting until I can read more than 2 pages at a time without getting distracted. Looking forward to it!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome feedback, thanks everyone!!

I'll probably pick the game up next time I see it on a store shelf.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

“Get out of here, Stalker.”


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

three games of stalker, as well as metro 2033
are the only good games that russkies made up until now
i want them to do a game, sort of like grand theft auto 4, but set in moscow
but that will take them like 10 years to make


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> three games of stalker, as well as metro 2033
> are the only good games that russkies made up until now
> i want them to do a game, sort of like grand theft auto 4, but set in moscow
> but that will take them like 10 years to make


Hey, what about this game, eh?


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't forget the King's Bounty games. Also, Stalker rocks, I really need to get round to buying Call of Pripyat.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Hey, what about this game, eh?


Pfft, you call that a game...
I want a real game, I want to roam the streets of Moscow in an old soviet era Zaporozhets killing and maiming innocent bystanders... exchanging fire with OMON (Russia's equivalent of SWAT) and Russian gansters... an I want lots and lots of Russian profanity (you can tell tales using just swear words)... that's what I want in a game, period.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> I picked up Metro 2033 on sale a few weeks ago and it comes close to Stalker for atmosphere (if nothing else).


Metro 2033 was made by ex-developers of the STALKER series I believe.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Metro 2033 was made by ex-developers of the STALKER series I believe.


Cool, I really liked Metro 2033... Great atmosphere.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Pfft, you call that a game...
> I want a real game, I want to roam the streets of Moscow in an old soviet era Zaporozhets killing and maiming innocent bystanders... exchanging fire with OMON (Russia's equivalent of SWAT) and Russian gansters... an I want lots and lots of Russian profanity (you can tell tales using just swear words)... that's what I want in a game, period.


----------



## Darkrian (Jun 14, 2010)

STALKER is one of my all time favorites.

X18 and X16 labs are the creepiest though, out of all. Or, for that matter, any time you have to venture underground. You don't only experience this in SoC, but in CS and CoP as well.

Metro 2033 is not really that scary for some reason, I found, despite maxing the game settings on my 5870 at 1920x1080. You would think it would be creepy but only a few parts actually scared me, most of it is so predictable. 

STALKER, on the other hand, does not have pre-developed scripted sequences, so you could be running and all of the sudden a bloodsucker pops out of nowhere and tries to eat you.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the STALKER series, played SoC and CS, now playing Call Of Pripyat. Definitely a great game, though buggy at times.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Some Russian Guy said:


> three games of stalker, as well as metro 2033
> are the only good games that russkies made up until now
> i want them to do a game, sort of like grand theft auto 4, but set in moscow
> but that will take them like 10 years to make


All the pedestrian cars will be set to go at 120mph. 
It'll be like frogger with vehicles and whenever you get out.

Kinda miss Russia


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Darkrian said:


> STALKER, on the other hand, does not have pre-developed scripted sequences, so you could be running and all of the sudden a bloodsucker pops out of nowhere and tries to eat you.


haha, that did make for some scary moments. I was playing with the Oblivion Lost mod this one time and i was at Strelok's stash looting stuff there when all of the sudden a damn controller spawns right in the room with me(new monsters often spawn after a blow out in OL). 
Anyway, God, i got scared when i saw he was there with me. I just went straight at him and knifed him to death :lol


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I just downloaded this game today, so much fun!! What a great atmosphere!!

AWESOME game! Can't wait to play the others, but this first one is going to take me a while to get through I think.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the soundtrack, creepy and awesome at the same time. Relaxing oddly too...


----------

